# Keep or cull help?



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

I need a little help with my herd. I cant make up my mind about what i want to do with them. So i thought some of you more experienced guys would like to help me with my herd.  I want to work my way up to good quality boer production but will probably not switch bucks for a few years they won't be showed so not exactly looking for show standards just width and size. 

(Im not 100% sure on all of their ages but here is the estimate)
I have 5 grown does 3 are percentage boers and the other 2 are mixed breeds of i dont know what haha. Then i have almost 7 month old twin doelings from one of the mixed breed does. The other mixed breed doe has an almost 4 month old buck. 1 of the boer does i have has one 5 month old doeling. Then i have a 6 month old boer buck that i want as my herd sire.

I'd would love to hear any breed mix guesses.  
Oh And they will be sold at an auction...

These are what im not selling so you will have an idea...these are bad pics but just an example 




































Then these are the ones im having trouble with...

Then this is one of the twin doelings i really like her color, she has never gotten sick, she is easy at keeping weight on and sweet as can be if i was going to keep a mixed doe it would probably be her. Im just worried that as she grows she will get tall and long and loose the little bit of width she has kinda like the older mixed does from her line. 
If i end up keeping her i would have someone to put in with the boer doeling when i put her mama back in with the herd. But if i sell all the mixed than i could probably go back to the breeder that we got the boers from and get another doeling around her age.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Lol this stupid phone! I didnt mean to post that yet and the 3 pics at the bottom aren't her they are the mixed buck how that happened i dont know im still trying to figure this site out haha


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

So this is her...























The down side is i would be breeding her to a smaller buck the first time and a pretty hefty boy maybe her 2nd time kidding so i dont want her to have any trouble. 

...Well i think whether i knew it or not just typing all this down and seeing the facts against each other made me realize its probably best to sell all the mixed breeds. People with 50+ acres here usually raise this kind because they are more hardy and they can keep 50 goats and get a pile of kids every year to sell which is actually income. But the small operation i have i think its best that i just get boers because they sell for higher.

Sorry for this useless thread any suggestions still open and i guess any ideas about what i should look for to breed with the buck :/


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I don't know too much about conformation, but I think if you had better pics of your Boers, people could get a better idea what you need to look for in a buck- aka pictures from the side, with their heads up and standing straight, from the front straight on, back the same, and maybe an over head as well? I think it would help a lot.  For critiquing their conformation, that is.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok  ill drag one of my lazy siblings out of the house tomorrow and make them help.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Those lazy siblings! :laugh: I adore my little sister but it can be hard asking for picture or hoof trimming help. ;D


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Totally! :roll: :laugh:


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Haha so im not the only one?  

My parents say all the time "i can't believe they are sisters" lol


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

georgiagirl98 said:


> Haha so im not the only one?
> 
> My parents say all the time "i can't believe they are sisters" lol


Ha, no, my sister and I are like total opposites in most ways!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think that I might like your mixed breed doe the best. There is nothing wrong with a bit of percentage in there; a lot of amazing does are percentages. What % is she?

The doeling in the second picture- she looks a little thin to me. It might ne harder for her to carry/provide for/produce large, bulky kids.

What are you doing with the mix breed buckling? I liked your first buckling much better.

And the other shots are all face pictures so I can be much help there, but they are pretty!


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry this is such a confusing post i didnt exactly have the pics i thought i did, but since i already started the thread i just tried to describe what im doing and it didnt work quite right haha.... Ill get help setting them up better and taking pics of them all and try again tomorrow. And ill separate all the pics better so yall will know who is who... 

Until then bye guys


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

georgiagirl98 said:


> Sorry this is such a confusing post i didnt exactly have the pics i thought i did, but since i already started the thread i just tried to describe what im doing and it didnt work quite right haha.... Ill get help setting them up better and taking pics of them all and try again tomorrow. And ill separate all the pics better so yall will know who is who...
> 
> Until then bye guys


I'm confused Lol but if they're easy keepers, hardy and healthy, keep them! If not registered there's really more money in the ones that thrive the best


----------

